# Ohio Boys Outdoors Bowfishing Circuit



## ohioboysoutdoors (Mar 13, 2010)

May 15, 2010 atwood lake  dam ramp  25hp max - day

may 23, 2010  charles mill  10hp max - day

june 12, 2010  tappan lake  399hp max - night

july 10, 2010  salt fork lake  morning glory ramp - unlimited  night

july 24, 2010  seneca lake  299hp max  night

august 21, 2010  salt fork lake  morning glory ramp  unlimited  undetermined

day tournament time
8:00 am- 4:00pm

night tournament time
8:00 pm  2:00am


	$25 per person entry fee per tournament; $5 will be put aside for the championship winners. The $20 remaining covers your big and small carp ($5) entry and your entry fee for the tournament ($15). (see rules for details)
	up to 3 people per boat

pay out is based on:
1st 50%	2nd 30%	3rd 20%
big/small carp split the big/small carp pot.
5 carp will be weighed in. Most weight wins.
Small carp will be weighed separately unless 
it is one of your 5 fish.

All contestants must become a member to fish and must pay a $5 membership fee. This can be done before by contacting us or at the registration for the tournament


----------

